# How do you provide clean water for your GSD



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

with summer approaching and scorching weather I want to provide more fresh water than just a bowl in the house. However Rocky seems to think every large container over a quart is for crawling his big muddy feet in. Drool is a yucky problem as well. Dribbles in the house make for a very wet floor. Is there some automatic system anyone uses (outside) that works well? Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I fill a 5 gallon bucket for the dogs and leave it under my overhang by the barn so it's not in the sun. I use the old water for plants.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Thats what I'm doing now but it stays clean for oh 2 seconds because he puts his feet in it


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Outside I have two pools I clean and re-fill as necessary (usually once a day) and a large pail of water that gets refilled daily or sooner if they drop dirty toys in it. Inside there is another large pail of water in the basement that gets refilled daily. I also have several smaller pails I use in the van and they get refilled as they are empty.

My pools are always dirty b/c the dogs go in and out, roll in the mud, drop muddy toys in. I can't afford the water to constantly refill them just to be perfectly clean, so I provide clean, fresh drinking water in their pails. If they drink out of the pool before I gets refilled, not my problem!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL! Any water dish that isn't raised Raina thinks is an invitation to swim. I got a dog drinking fountain and also keep two raised dishes of water on the opposite side of the yard. That way no matter where the sun is there is at least one watering place in the shade. The dogs seem to prefer the drinking fountain the best. They wear it out every couple years and I replace it but it is worth it to have them have unlimited water that I don't have to throw out -even though I do dump the old water from the dishes on plants.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I use a buddy bowl when I don't want any spills (in the car or crate)

I have multiple dishes around the house that I periodically fill with water.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i keep a pan of water in the laundry room in the house, that has indoor/outdoor carpeting. outside i keep a large steel bowl of water that gets refilled about 4 or 5 times a day. the indoor pan gets washed w/soap 2x a day, the outdoor one gets rinsed every time i empty and refill it. 

you just can't keep them from messing it up and keep them drinking pristine water. i mean, dogs LIKE to drink from toilets. lmao. 

dw


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

kennajo said:


> with summer approaching and scorching weather I want to provide more fresh water than just a bowl in the house. However Rocky seems to think every large container over a quart is for crawling his big muddy feet in. Drool is a yucky problem as well. Dribbles in the house make for a very wet floor. Is there some automatic system anyone uses (outside) that works well? Any suggestions welcome.


There is one that screwes onto a hose bib and once you teach the dog to drink it works very well. Lixit Faucet Dog Waterer - Dog Bowls and Dishes biggest problem is they start to leak after a while and you have to replace them.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I change their water 5 times a day. I currently have 2 of my own dogs and a foster but 6 waterbowls down in various rooms. I changed them like clockwork. I had one of those fountains but it was rediculously hard to keep clean. The idea of constantly filtered water was a good one but was unrealistic with cleanliness.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish there was a definite solution to that. Lol. I have 2 large bowls outside for my 2 and it never fails.. within 10 minutes of replacing the water.. they get it dirty. my whole back yard is dirt and leaves.. which is exactly what goes into the bowl when they drink..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon plastic drum that my hubby cut into 1/4 the size. I leave that in the back yard under a shade tree. Hondo stands in that all the time (front feet). It's easy to dump and refill. I do that maybe every other day, depending on the weather. I also put a large block next to the drum so that my mini doxie and climb up there and get a drink if she wants to drink the dirty, hairy water. She has other options, but gets upset because she is height challenged. 

I also have a 5 gallon bucket that is on the back porch next to our slider. That way I can keep an eye on it. I dump it and refill every day. Because of the 55 gallon drum, Hondo doesn't put his feet into the bucket. 

I have two water dishes in the house. One in each kennel and one by the slider on a rug. I'm real big on plenty of fresh water everywhere the dogs go. I suppose because of the heat here.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We got a horse watering bucket. It comes with a bracket, so you could mount it higher so your dog can't put his paws in it.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We have a stainless steel bowl that holds about a gallon of water. It gets changed as needed or every morning. Having seen them drink out of lakes, rivers, stock tanks and puddles, I don't get too worried about dog slime or dirt.
Outside we use a 5 gallon pail, but only when we're out for a while.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> within 10 minutes of replacing the water.. they get it dirty. my whole back yard is dirt and leaves.. which is exactly what goes into the bowl when they drink..


AND toys and sticks. whenever banshee is at the bowl outside he takes whatever he's been playing with and washes it in his bowl when he takes a drink. so all the spit and drool as well as all the dirt and leaves and grass that's gotten all over it gets into the bowl too. 

there's no way to keep their water clean all the time. fortunately as long as there's nothing actually growing in there and no fish or frog's eggs in it there's no danger to the dogs. lol 

dw


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> There is one that screwes onto a hose bib and once you teach the dog to drink it works very well. Lixit Faucet Dog Waterer - Dog Bowls and Dishes biggest problem is they start to leak after a while and you have to replace them.


 I though about a likit but it might get very hot.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> There is one that screwes onto a hose bib and once you teach the dog to drink it works very well. Lixit Faucet Dog Waterer - Dog Bowls and Dishes biggest problem is they start to leak after a while and you have to replace them.


I've been contemplating one of these..our faucet is in the shade..we'll probably give it a shot...


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> There is one that screwes onto a hose bib and once you teach the dog to drink it works very well. Lixit Faucet Dog Waterer - Dog Bowls and Dishes biggest problem is they start to leak after a while and you have to replace them.


We've used a Lixit for about 20 years now. Works great.
The dogs also have a water bowl in the house I try to keep filled.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Have a big stainless pail we keep on the deck in the shade - but being stailess got hot anyway and became a nice foot bath. 

This year we are lookin for a good fountain, big enough to hold plently of water and solid enough where they can't knock over.


----------



## Rachel1422 (Aug 30, 2011)

We bought a pet mate watering system from walmart. Best thing EVER!!! We fill it maybe once a week with two dogs. Stays clean and is never tipped.

Walmart.com: Petmate: Le Bistro Medium Water System, 1 Ct: Dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in the house i use a qt size bowl. i keep a dish towel
on the floor near his bowls. when he dribbles water
i put my foot on the towel and follow the trail of water.
i don't leave my dog outside but if i did i would have 2 or 3
water bowls out there for him.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm home all day with my dog so I manage her water intake. I only poor what is needed. I have a water filter that also keeps the water cool and I use that water for her. She's an indoors dog so not much dirt coming into these bowls. At most, her fur and drool or the occasional ball.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a huge pond in my yard and can't keep the dogs out of it so I gave up and thats there water bowel. :blush: Here is a picture of Murdock on the bridge of the pond. I wish I had a better picture for ya.


----------

